# Hargreaves Slaughterhouse, Middlesbrough, September 2012



## Krypton (Sep 9, 2012)

I had always wondered why I had never visited. That's because It was a pile of shite in my opinion but some of you may find it interesting. 

Opened after WWII and shut during foot and mouth and never re-opened. Looks like i actually missed some of the more interesting stuff like boilers and control panels - but still not worth a re-visit!

I found the animal killing machines quite disturbing actually!

The place was quite difficult to photograph nicely cos the lighting was very strange. Some of the shots were just blasted with the flash gun in sheer desperation lol. 




















Apologies for this shot but everything i tried didn't work so i just blasted with flash - hopefully you can see all the rusty killing machines - creepy!

























Krypton


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep, I quite liked that report. Cheers.


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 10, 2012)

"Rusty killing machines" sounds nicely dramatic. Not so dramatic to think the beasts are only meat by the time they reach there.


----------



## abel101 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is nicely done, its places like this you dont see everyday, thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## krela (Sep 10, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> "Rusty killing machines" sounds nicely dramatic. Not so dramatic to think the beasts are only meat by the time they reach there.



That's what I was thinking. Dead meat processing machines, not killing machines. Unless there's a bolt gun in there somewhere too.


----------



## Krypton (Sep 10, 2012)

IDK, I'm not an expert on slaughterhouses lol.

I thought they were 'slaughtered' there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 10, 2012)

Very very interesting,superb pics.


----------



## chapmand (Sep 10, 2012)

looks like a good place to visit to me, some decent photos there


----------



## night crawler (Sep 10, 2012)

Used to be a slaughter house near wher I live, obne of the first places I explored as a kid. The place is now a vets and not very much of the old building remains.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 10, 2012)

Scary stuff! Lovely photos, cheers for sharing.


----------

